# US mail forwarding



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Has anyone used US Global Mail or could anyone recommend another mail forwarding service?


----------



## airedale (Jan 15, 2013)

I have not used Global Mail.
But, I am considering using either:
The USPS international mail forwarding services, or
The Mail Cache from here in Alaska.

Have you found a good solution?


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

We have been using a mail forwarding service in NJ for 17 years. Same PO box address in US, and just change the destination address when you move...

However, with most of everything is now done on line (billing, payment, email, etc), the value of a snail-mail forwarding service is constantly decreasing so I have been thinking about stopping its use - just haven't pull the plug yet.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Simey said:


> Has anyone used US Global Mail or could anyone recommend another mail forwarding service?


I use Aramex Shop and Ship and am generally happy, I find it as fast as any other shipping option from the time they receive the package to when I receive. I think usually around 5 or 6 days Price wise it is good, AED 77 base rate up to 1 kg (so about $20).

For actual mail I have a private box back home and they will package it up and ship it to my Aramex address when I ask. I am setup so there is very rarely any truly important mail that I receive, if it is important people contact me other ways. So I really only get mail shipped here about once a month (sometime less)


----------



## PrLady83 (Feb 7, 2012)

This is helpful as I am moving over to Dubai from NYC first week of June. I was actually concerned about what to do with my mail (along with a thousand other to-dos) but will now look into the options above. Thanks!


----------

